# Good deals on kijiji and Craigslist



## canada koi online (Aug 2, 2010)

Someone on the ludicrous overpriced thread suggested we have a good deals thread. Thought it was a good idea.

Please post deals you find on other sites here.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Like what David said:

"Not necessary, since underpriced ad will be gone so fast before you can post it here"


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anything free is counted in minutes to a few hours at max. 3days max IMHO if you're holding out on hope and it's rare IMHO for things to not be gone in 3 days time unless it's on hold and you're the party the item owner is holding it for.


----------

